# Lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 won't start[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## awooso

I bought Lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 and installed it on one of my vista computers its worked fine. I tried it on my Gateway FX and when i try to play it the game does the start up it won't go in the game and then it says it has stoped working.

Help!


Andrew


----------



## Placehold

*Re: Lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 won't start*

Hello awooso

Ok before opening the game

1. Right click and select properties
2. Select *Compatibility* tab
3. Select *Run Compatibility Mode*
4. Select *Windows XP*
5. Try the game now










Regards




Craig


----------



## awooso

*Re: Lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 won't start*

Just tried it still does the same thing.


----------



## Placehold

*Re: Lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 won't start*

Hey

There is a fix for this apparently for the same issue, Download and run the FIX from the microsoft website. Let me know if this improves your situation

Regards




Craig


----------



## awooso

Thanks Craig. It worked thanks a bunch


----------



## Placehold

Not a problem at all awooso :smile:

:wave:

Regards




Craig


----------



## awooso

*Re: [SOLVED] Lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 won't start[MOVED FROM WINDO*

It just stoped working again. It started up for a day then it started doing the same thing.


----------



## Placehold

*Re: [SOLVED] Lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 won't start[MOVED FROM WINDO*

Have you had any updates since installing the fix? Check in the add/remove programs area

Start\Control Panel\Programs\Programs and Features\View installed updates,
If there any installed updates since the fix then please post what they are, 
so i can determine if they are not critical

Regards




Craig


----------



## awooso

Ya the computer did the auto update.


----------



## Placehold

awooso said:


> Ya the computer did the auto update.


What were the updates that were installed during the auto update?



> Start\Control Panel\Programs\Programs and Features\View installed updates,


regards




Craig


----------



## awooso

Just the basic updates for windows vista ultimate.


----------

